# *** LIMA - CALLAO*** DIC 2008



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

UNA MEZCLA DE TODAS LAS FOTOS QUE TOME EN LIMA...........VERAN EDIFICIOS, TERRENOS APTOS PARA LA CONSTRUCCION, CERRO SAN CRISTOBAL, CALLAO, AEROPUERTO, LA PUNTA, DISTRITOS RESIDENCIALES Y EL CENTRO DE LIMA, ETC.....










































aeropuerto


















sheraton y centro civico

















Squilachi.









Vista lima san cristobal 1
[IMGhttp://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2672/dsc04729pd3.jpg[/IMG]
s.j. lurigancho desde san cristobal










Gamarra

















plaza Grau








Plaza san martin










hay mas............


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

**** LIMA Y LO DEMAS*** DIC 2008*

MAS FOTOS 









mi enamorada en la plaza de armas









Palacio









Arbol navidad en parque reserva de lima









san cristobal









av. Grau, en ejecución todavía.









fayo en cerro san Cristóbal









callao, la punta









Petroperu









av. Tacna.









av. Abancay








estacion central









skyline – san isidro

















rival de la cathedral de lima









plaza san martin









obras en estacion central








av.arequipa-javier prado









Carabayllo

















estacion central








via expresa san isidro









El golf san isidro

[IMGhttp://img116.imageshack.us/img116/8625/dsc04889ob6.jpg[/IMG]

plaza manco capac, la victoria









la punta callao










Javier prado oeste, san isidro










san isidro norte desde el cerro san Cristóbal










paseo de la republica, san isidro










san Juan de lurigancho desde el cerro san Cristóbal










miraflores y san isidro desde el cerro san Cristóbal










entre san isidro y Jesús maria y magdalena


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*****LIMA 2008******

FOTOS DE MI SEGUNDO VIAJE A LIMA...........FELIZMENTE ESTA VEZ NO SE ME BORRO LAS FOTOS.









zona financiera desde el cerro san Cristóbal









via expresa, al fondo san isidro


















el golf









by pass av. Arequipa, Javier prado.









plaza de armas









jr. la union y esa hermosa iglesia…….la merced?









san isidro sur.









MAS LUEGO..........COMENTARIOS, DESCRIPCIONES Y APORTES


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

COOLLLL LIMA + pícs!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas tomas. Me gsutaron. Finalmente tomas buenas fotos y se puede apreciar la realidad urbana de esta gran ciudad, nuestra capital.

Debido a que los contenidos de los 3 últimos threads es casi lo mismo a pesar de tener títulos diferentes, los tres threads: "LIMA-CALLAO", "LIMA 2008" y "LIMA Y LO DEMAS", serán unidos en uno solo. Cada thread de los 3 mencionados repiten las mismas zonas solo que con una que otra foto nueva...

Gracias por el buen aporte fayo. Esperamos por mas...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: Esto es a lo que yo llamo un verdadero mix de fotos... me gusta tu factor sorpresa, no se puede adivinar cuál será la siguiente  

Fayo te has caminado medio Lima jeje bien posero te veo ehh :colgate:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow. me encanto la primera foto. el reflejo del sobre el edificio interbank se ve genial!
lindas fotos de Lima fayo!  saludos!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenas fotos fayo. Me gusta como tomas las fotos espontaneamente y sin complejos.
El Chocavento se luce por donde lo mires, pero hay algunos edificios como el flamante Alto Caral que dan muy mala impresion desde la Via Expresa, y otros por ahi de color rojo o azul pastel, ademas de tener pesimos diseños.
Creo que a los peruanos aun nos falta mucho por aprender en cuanto a arquitectura.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Dos problemas graves, colores, colosalmente horrorosos en algunos casos -ya de por sí, Lima es variada en sus estilos arquitectónicos, con todo el arcoiris de colores se ve aún peor- y contaminación visual, como cableado aéreo y publicidad excesiva, en ciertos casos, casi artesanal. De todas las fotos, solo el golf se salva de esas "maldiciones", excepto por los cables. Lo que me agrada es que por lo menos 2 municipalidades hayan tomado iniciativas para mejorar esos aspectos, aparte de que, de por sí, hay zonas en los esos problemas son mucho menores, ojalá se generalice.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

fayo said:


> MAS FOTOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*provecho con la enamorada fayo.........!!!!
y buenas fotos.*


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

ese edificio de azul lo estan remodelando o ha quedado a medio pintar???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos!

Sin duda uno se da cuenta que Lima ya no es una de las ciudades más bonitas de Sudamérica y que la belleza que tuvo alguna vez la ha ido perdiendo con los años. De la elegante Lima de la primera mitad del siglo XX no queda casi nada. Eso sí, Lima tiene un encanto, por lo menos algunas zonas de la ciudad (Lima tradicional más que nada) que la hacen única. 

La foto de la avenida Camino Real en San Isidro por alguna razón inspira paz y tranquilidad en medio del caos de la ciudad.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Francamente asqueroso el nuevo color del Ministerio de Educación. (Es la nueva sede del CGBVP o qué???)


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

fayo said:


>


Han pintado de rojo lo que era el edificio del ministerio de educación? QUE HORRIBLE!!! uke:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que rico es pasear por Lima.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

JT 69 said:


> Han pintado de rojo lo que era el edificio del ministerio de educación? QUE HORRIBLE!!! uke:


Parece que luego de pintar Santo Domingo sobró bastante pintura :lol: ...¿ y ahora quien sigue? :nuts:

Te felicito Fayo, geniales todas tus fotos, has arrasado con todo


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Rú sí que has visitado bastante!!!! O al menos has fotografiado buena parte de esta ciudad. Interesante el thread; como ya dijeron, no sabía que foto iba a suceder a la anterior.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

El Ministerio de Educación está horrible, que huachafos, que falta de buen gusto, veo mucha huachaferia en Lima.

Chevres fotos Fayo, gracias, me gustó la de San Isidro desde la vía expresa.

Ayer estube por la Panamericana Norte, realmente es lamentable el estado en que se encuantra desde la zona de Pro hacia el norte, horrible, pistas con huecos sin señalización, sin pistas auxilaires osea tierra, casas sin tarrajear; es decir, una vergüenza que los turistas tengan que ver todo eso, se debe consecionar urgente la salida norte de Lima, pero a una empresa que sea solvente y haga el trabajo en corto tiempo, no como la concesionaria de la Panamericana sur que es una porqueria, que impotencia!

El mercado Unicachi ha invadido la pista de la panamericana, lleno de puetitos de frutas, la municipalidad debe de reubicarlos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Me gustaron esas tomas desde el cerro San Cristóbal (son estremecedoras) :nuts: y se vé el pequeño skyline san isidrino.

...Ayy mi "Lima la pintoresca"... (¿cuál fue el color original de éste edificio?)


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> ...¿ y ahora quien sigue? :nuts:


Eso es lo que da más miedo, lo poco o mucho de bueno se pudo haber hecho en el centro, casi lo terminan matando con todas las porquerías que hacen o dejan hacer. Algunos arquitectos reconocidos, con buen gusto, deberían pronunciarse en contra de eso, porque los de la municipalidad creen que con exigir que todos los carteles tengan letras o logos en negro, es suficiente. Es increíble que exista gente supuestamente profesional, con tan poca visión y buen gusto para un centro histórico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A380_luis said:


> Eso es lo que da más miedo, lo poco o mucho de bueno se pudo haber hecho en el centro, casi lo terminan matando con todas las porquerías que hacen o dejan hacer. Algunos arquitectos reconocidos, con buen gusto, deberían pronunciarse en contra de eso, porque los de la municipalidad creen que con exigir que todos los carteles tengan letras o logos en negro, es suficiente. Es increíble que exista gente supuestamente profesional, con tan poca visión y buen gusto para un centro histórico.


Nadie se manifiesta al respecto, nadie se queja, nadie critica. 

Es una lástima, el Centro Histórico está perdiendo todo su encanto y se está volviendo cada vez más pacharaco por culpa de Castañeda y Flor de María Valladolid. 

Ya no tengo muchas esperanzas por el centro...fácil hasta el 2011.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ayyy Lima a veces es de pesadilla otras veces linda... qué tal variedad de fotos!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

realmente parece q "el enemigo" o la gente q odia a Lima trabaja en la municipalidad......q impotencia


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas tomas Fayo y como dicen por ahi, que abundancia de fotos de diversos lugares. Gracias por mostrarlas


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

No c x q pero es primera vz q veo un thread d lima y no me gusto para naa, oea no lo digo x las fotos si no x q la veo rcontra pacharaca.....n verdad castañeda sta d +


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

El color del edificio del ex ministerio de Educación...si que es una falta al buen sentido común y estética...con el smock de la AV. Abancay en un tiempo muy lejano pasara del rojo al gris..en fin. En l oque respecta a tus fotos estan buenas..esa tambíen es la Lima que vivimos diá a diá.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que lindas fotos y todas variadas!!!!! aunque algunas muestran las triste realidad de muchas zonas de Lima... Fayo que buen paseo te has dado jejeje....por dios el ex- ministerio de educación parece burdel con ese color!!!! plop.....


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Asu como el Centro de Lima se ha podido malear tanto, algún día abra un plan integral para recuperarlo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Solo para q vean al edificio de cerca...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Es que ese edificio es tan poca cosa e insignificante que de alguna manera tenían que resaltarlo más... hno: Por favor, que el pueblo se pronuncie y despida a quien está eligiendo esos colores...¡puajjjj!!!!!

Fayo, te pasaste con el thread. Lo mostraste todo, la Lima multifacética, diversa, caótica, señorial, colorida, vibrante, pujante, cosmopolita, pintoresca, folklórica, progresista...todo en ese orden, jajaja. Así es mi Lima, así la quiero y la acepto. Pero a seguir trabajando, que siempre falta mucho por hacer.

Gracias y saludos... :cheers:


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Edificio*



dannyhighrise said:


> Me gustaron esas tomas desde el cerro San Cristóbal (son estremecedoras) :nuts: y se vé el pequeño skyline san isidrino.
> 
> ...Ayy mi "Lima la pintoresca"... (¿cuál fue el color original de éste edificio?)


El ex ministerio de Educacion se llama ahora Edifico "Alzamora Valdez"


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Uhmm*



dannyhighrise said:


> Me gustaron esas tomas desde el cerro San Cristóbal (son estremecedoras) :nuts: y se vé el pequeño skyline san isidrino.
> 
> ...Ayy mi "Lima la pintoresca"... (¿cuál fue el color original de éste edificio?)





JOSE-AQP said:


> Asu como el Centro de Lima se ha podido malear tanto, algún día abra un plan integral para recuperarlo.


Malear en que sentido, depende del punto de vista de cada uno ,sacas las conclusiones solo por algunas fotos, si yo tomara fotos de las calles alrededor de la plaza de armas diria lo mismo de Arequipa.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Canelita said:


> ^^ Es que ese edificio *es tan poca cosa e insignificante* que de alguna manera tenían que resaltarlo más... hno: Por favor, que el pueblo se pronuncie y despida a quien está eligiendo esos colores...¡puajjjj!!!!!


^^ Supongo que lo dices por el color naranja fujimorista que tenía antes, porque el edificio en sí tiene un buen diseño y es único, lástima que el entorno urbano y ahora el color encendido lo desmerezcan.




Tupac_Yupanqui said:


> El ex ministerio de Educacion se llama ahora Edifico "Alzamora Valdez"


^^ Eso ya lo sabemos todos, lo que yo pregunto es cuál fue el color original ¿¿??


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Vi una Lima cotiana y algo desordenada como cualquir centro de gran densidad de poblacion como cualquier otra capital bien por ello se debe mostrar todo, personalmente no me gusta el nuevo color de ex ministerio de Educacion


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no soy del alianza lima pero vi el partido con el cristal y gracias q se salvo.















































miren este espacio.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ^^ Es que ese edificio es tan poca cosa e insignificante que de alguna manera tenían que resaltarlo más... hno: Por favor, que el pueblo se pronuncie y despida a quien está eligiendo esos colores...¡puajjjj!!!!!





dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Supongo que lo dices por el color naranja fujimorista que tenía antes, porque el edificio en sí tiene un buen diseño y es único, lástima que el entorno urbano y ahora el color encendido lo desmerezcan.


Hola dannyhighrise, mi comentario era puramente sarcástico, de "poca cosa e insignificante" no tiene nada. OK, así en comillas, pensé que se entendería mi parecer.  Es uno de los edificios más imponentes de Lima (en mi humilde opinión) y de los que más recuerdo. Como comentas, su diseño es original, muy al estilo de la época en que fue construído. Siempre escuché decir que si Lima sufría un fuerte terremoto, ese edificio sería el único que quedaría en pie porque su estructura interna era de puro metal (no me consta, no sé si sea cierto). 

Que yo recuerde, ese edificio no tenía un color distintivo, a lo mejor era grisáceo o verdoso tenue, pero nada chillón como ahora. ¿Qué color tenía durante la época de Fujimori???

Saludos. :cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ kay:


dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Supongo que lo dices por el color *naranja fujimorista* que tenía antes...


Antes de eso era verdoso tenue, pero no sé si sea el primer color.

Fayo, en ese terreno que me mencionas creo que estará el nuevo proyecto de Interbank (creo que serán dos torres de 23-24 pisos). 

¿Desde cuándo han remodelado el edificio del ex Banco del Nuevo Mundo? ¿alguien sabe cuándo lo van a reinaugurar y de quién es ahora?


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Supongo que lo dices por el color naranja fujimorista que tenía antes, porque el edificio en sí tiene un buen diseño y es único, lástima que el entorno urbano y ahora el color encendido lo desmerezcan.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Eso ya lo sabemos todos, lo que yo pregunto es cuál fue el color original ¿¿??


Su color era un verde claro


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ kay:
> 
> Antes de eso era *verdoso tenue*, pero no sé si sea el primer color.
> 
> ...


Yo también recuerdo ese verde claro, después lo cambiaron a un amarillo medio mostaza, creo.. y ahora *"ROJO" :bash:
*


----------

